# 2016 OHIO RIVER BUDDY TRAIL SCHEDULE



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

APRIL 23 ST MARYS 7:00 - 3:00

MAY 21 BELPRE 7:00 - 3:00

JUNE 18 POWHATTEN POINT 7:00 - 3:00

JULY 16 RAVENSWOOD 7:00 - 3:00

AUGUST 13 POWHATTEN POINT 7:00 - 3:00

SEPT 3 RAVENSWOOD 7:00 - 3:00

OCT 15 BELPRE ( CHAMPIONSHIP ) 7:30 -3:30

NO MEMBERSHIP REQUIRED
ENTRY FEE $60 ( MUST FISH MIN. 4 TO QUALIFY)
FOR MORE INFO: JOE MITCHEM 740-516-3850


----------

